
Foxconn Replaces Human Workers with 1 Million Robots - DocFeind
http://hothardware.com/News/Foxconn-Replaces-Human-Workers-with-1-Million-Robots/
======
reportingsjr
If they are really going to replace that much of their workforce with robots
then they are stepping ahead of the US in terms of manufacturing technology. I
don't think this is a good sign for the future of US manufacturing. It could
mean even cheaper assembly without human rights issues, etc.

